# What is with the site today???



## beer-b-q (Feb 28, 2011)

I have tried for 15 minutes to post to a thread and it either goes to forum maintenance or just back to the original posters post, and does not include my post...


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 28, 2011)

I had an issue this morning trying to reply to a pm, so I gave up. Later I posted on a thread and it seemed fine...guess I better answer that pm now


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 28, 2011)

There was an upgrade scheduled today and I don't know how long it takes for this one but that could be the problem


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 1, 2011)

The upgrades they did today were pretty big. Lots of fixes(theres still more coming so not everything is fixed). They are also working to make the site faster and that is coming soon.


----------



## callahan4life (Mar 1, 2011)

Now I am getting the following:

"Your mobile browser can only load the Basic editor. You may see some HTML source displayed. Any BBCode you enter will be converted to HTML when you save."

I'm on the same computer I was on yesterday, so I don't know why suddenly I am having problems.


----------



## venture (Mar 1, 2011)

The site was slow and gave me fits yesterday.  Seems to be better now.

Good luck!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 1, 2011)

[quote name="callahan4life" url="/forum/thread/103988/what-is-with-the-site-today#post_601004"]Now I am getting the following:

"Your mobile browser can only load the Basic editor. You may see some HTML source displayed. Any BBCode you enter will be converted to HTML when you save."

I'm on the same computer I was on yesterday, so I don't know why suddenly I am having problems.

[/quote]

That's the same thing I'm seeing while starting a q-view to release later today. When I previewed the page, I have quad spacing between my recipe ingredient lines, and there is kind of a garbled code here and there.

I'm seeing the same thing in this reply box, so I'll see if this reply even goes through or not.

Eric


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2011)

Some of the same issues here too. Sounds like their working on it and the site will be better when they finish upgrading.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 1, 2011)

My editor seems to be ok. Is it still happening?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2011)

Everything here is ok now. Thank-you.


----------

